# Selling second hand tools to no shows -yes or no?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

A while back I placed an ad on Kijiji for my radial arm saw. When I bought it I thought it would make more use of it than I did but one thing leads to another and it ended up having about five or six hours use in 20 years. It just won't fit in my new shop conveniently and with modern tools I have now the duplicates the tasks I do with my other tools.
After 305 looks at the saw on Kijiji I received a call Saturday morning at the strike of noon just as I was inserting a cheese sandwich in my anxious mouth. The voice at the other end of the line asked me some hard to answer questions like would he be able to lift it on the back of his truck how much did it weigth, what could be cut with it and finally where did I live. I did my best to answer his questions as directly as possible. Find he said I'll be over between 1:30 and 2:00 to take a look.
So, I changed my plans for the afternoon and proceeded to putter around the house and wait for this guy. I got it out of the corner, set it up for good look and even got a dolly and brace out for the journey to the mans truck.,
1:30 became 2:00 and 2:00 turned into four o'clock the phone rang again. It was him. Now he says I'll be around between five and six? I say yes but I'm cleaning up as were having company. A long silence.
What do you want to sell the saw not? That remark gave me cause for thought and I replied yes I suppose I do but not do you and not on your terms. What did I do? he exclaimed. I ran down the scenario I explained to you above and he said quite simply… "well I was busy." I said could you not have called me? And he said I just told you I was busy.
I guess the only reason I'm relating this tale of woe to you is to remind us how difficult it can be to sell second hand goods to an uncaring public that thinks nothing of arranging appointments and not showing up. Had this happened to me just once I wouldn't be writing this diatribe but it seems that happens every two or three times I make a formal arrangement with the stranger. The question becomes are we losing our civility? Would the average homeowner be better off donating unused merchandise to charity or simply placing it in an auction? For me, I'm about at the jumping off point. My time is too valuable to me to avail myself of this nonsense on an ongoing basis.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW, a simple phone call would have been the LEAST he could do. keeping his appointment would have been better


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

Bob:

I can completely relate! I remodeled the better half of my basement this summer (I still need to finish the bar, but school started… haven't had the time or inclination yet!), and have attempted to sell a lot of the materials and whatnot on Craigslist.

Not that I experienced the degree of disregard for time that you received on your one item, but I received a ton of disregard on the 10 plus items that sold/didn't sell combined!

I don't mind haggling, but at least make an appointment, come look at and then look me in the eye when you try jam for a better price/deal! Don't dally through email or on the phone!

And another thing… if you tell a guy you'll be there "around 10 AM," try to be there within a 30 minute period either side of 10! I have things to do to!

And finally, if you do show up and you are interested, cash is cling! Don't haggle with me and beat the last dollar out of my fist, and they try to give me a check!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think you did good saying what you said.

that said, I've had -almost but- nothing but good experiences with people off of craigslist - I assume the equivalent to your kijiji up north.

apparently some people think they are above civility and other people.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I've experienced the same thing selling on Craigslist. It also amazes me how many people want the item, but want me to deliver it because it is "inconvenient" for them to come and get it. I just tell them, "Here's the price, come and get it when it's convenient for me, and bring cash". Don't let the tail wag the dog.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for understanding guys.
I'm not as miffed at the no show as I am at the attitude out there. I'm seeing itway too often now and it makes me wonder what it could be like in ten years.
We have both Kijiji and Craigslist here so placing and advert is pretty striaght forward.
The attitude here really is poor and perhaps feuled by the oil boom where idiots make $19.00 an hour driving forklits.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

BoiseJoe, I'm happy for you. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Bob;

I love dealing with people like you have described. Nothing like a little common courtesy. I can tell you, I think I would have handled it much the same as you, getting to the point I would refuse to sell it to them.

Some people have never heard of the golden rule.

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I haven't tried selling on CL or any other site. I have bought a few used tools. I must be a GEM, I do what I say and show up


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

HI Lee:
I think guys like you and I who have to deal with the public on a dialy basis perhaps have a lower threshold for inconsiderate people. I just hope that my actions towards this goof will help wake him up to his responsibilities as a purchaser.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

A little off the center but I had some furniture delivered about 2 weeks ago. The furniture store said it would be here between 8:30 AM and 11:30 AM. I stayed home all day even had to cancel and appointment. At 5:25 PM I get a phone call, the delivery guys, very apologetic. We are so sorry we had a meeting this morning and couldn't get to your delivery, would it be alright if we came tomorrow because we don't get paid after 5:00 PM. I very politely said to him " I don't give a d%$m if you don't get paid or have to work till midnight, get my articles here, or you won't have to worry about getting a paycheck!
I called the store the next day and talked to the manager and told him what went on, he told me they did have a meeting at 7:00 AM. he would find out where those guys were that they couldn't get to their drop on time. They didn't have a reason.

As far as craigs list, I always tell the buyer first come first gets, money talks.

If they show up more than an hour late it's always sold.

Bob G.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I havent had much time of late to play on this woodworking forum but I am so glad I read this cuz you make me laugh and I needed that. TKS.

the world has gone mad?

time is endless and I doubt that in 150 years, wether ahead ot behind, the world of upright primates will change, has changed, can change and my only saving grace at times is the fact that me and my world is , are, will, pretty much and mostly men, easier going, non emotional and for this reason alone, woodworking works for me. ...............I love the world of gasoline and greed as much as the next person

What a complicated world

people are generally stupid and I have come to believe our cousins the great apes like Gorillaza and chimpanzees and orangatangs are way smarter then we think ? How we treat them isnt much different then we treat each other?

Past history has shown current history would say so.

Since a "bitch session" is in order for comedy purposes only then might I start and can I call it waste my &^%$#%^ time.

How come my service providers all change me a "delivery charge" when in fact they didnt deliver me jack ********************. Like a natural gas delivery charge when in fact I had them lock my meter out and then they sent me a debt recovery charge when ? debt reduction charges, delivery charges and it all comes in the mail and if you dont pay on time for that which you didnt recieve a robot calls you and in the end you pay a "tax" on ******************** you didnt even consume but pay for a fat infrastructure, bloated with total hipocrascy BS ?.............how come only those that are the fat assed governement gravy train have time off?

For the young man I employ. I would like to thank his sorry ass for showing up and finding every reason why he cant work, and every reason he had to go home. Why he had to show up "early" just to tell me about his privalaged week-end, his water skiing, his Dad, his hobbies, like I have time to hear all his, crap. ...and that after lsitening to it, the only way to turn the ******************** off is tell the man "I have to have a ********************"................and silence.

Gimme a break will ya. I swear the only way to get some folks to shutup is to "listen" and slowly thats hard on ones patience?

People find every reason to try and make "you" believe "they" are right when most often "they" are "%$

```
#!
```
 up"

Good Luck Bob

I feel your pain


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bob #2, Unfortunately, I think rude, inconderate attidutes are cast in stone in early childhood.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

if you could start over.

What would you change?


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I only give the buyer a small window of time, but one of their choice. I they cannot meet their window, then they are not buyers, but only 'Tire-Kickers'. It is called 'Being responsible'. If they are not, why waste the time on them?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I try to make appointments early in the day, so if they don't show, I still have most of the day left. I'm not a particularly good time manager, but it just makes sense to me.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

People are insensitive, uncaring, and yes they are losing their civility, if they ever had it in the first place. It gets even worse in a bad economy. People looking to buy turn into bullies thinking they can just push and shove their way into deals and such. This is not meant to say that everyone in the world is like this but only some of the population. It's a shame. Wouldn't it suck to be ruled by people like this? What if they really did have some power over others. Hmmmm….


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

If I'm searching craigslist itis because I have cash in hand and the time to get what I want. I've never bailed on an appointment and if the person is available right then I don't even bother with scheduling, I tell them I'll be right over. Netted me a brand new wood core steel door in an odd size for 20.00 that HD and Lowes wanted 1000.00 for, rarely will I bargin unless a serious detail was left out of the description. If I called it's cause it's what I want at a price I'm willing to meet. 
Maybe that's stringent terms but I expect them from my buyers as well and have yet to be disappointed. I take a number for anyone who wants to make an appointment in case someone shows up and buys it first so I can let them know they waited too long. Everything is as described with no details left out and at the price I am willing to take. I'll help load but I won't do the work for you. You miss the appointment or don't bring the required payment then the item isn't available. The customer is always right, until the moment it wrongs me, then they can screw off.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I might rent an apartment from some guy in Nigeria who claims I get "in house ' dry cleaning. It must be the real deal cuz I got the reply from some one on"Craigs list"

another small microcosm from the world to which we live…..lol.

buyer and seller beware


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I had the opposite happen recently. A guy advertised something on Craigslist that I wanted to buy. I emailed and asked some questions, he responded with answers. One of his answers was unclear so I asked for clarification, and he responded. I asked when I could see the item and he responded, "Maybe Thursday". I asked when on Thursday and didn't hear back. On Friday I asked if he still had the item, he responded that he did. I asked when I could see it and he responded, "Maybe Sunday". I asked when on Sunday and didn't hear back. I'm sure you see where this is going … needless to say I never saw the item.

I'm amazed in the current economy that it is so hard to give people my money. Craigslist sellers who refuse to close the deal. Retailers who can't be bothered to return my calls. Real estate agents who promise to get back to me and never do. Contractors who miss appointments to bid a job. Subcontractors who leave me in a bind by totally blowing off work they committed to do. Day laborers who don't show up to work. I think I've identified a solution to the current economic problem … all of these people should do the work or make the sale that is offered to them!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a ride on mower for sale.. almost new and $2000 below retail.. 
Can I deliver… nearly 4 hours away… yes for $500.00 … that is a whole day lost .. and petrol… can't you do it for a lot less… no… come and get it … nah too far…bugger off…


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Don't take any checks from a person like this. Cash only!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Fortunately I have a plant that is a public place. Number one, I don't want strangers coming into my shop on the pretense of looking at a machine and then case my shop and all of my tools or even my house. I take it to the plant. Right now I have a racing go cart and trailer for sell. I take the attitude that if it sells it sells and if don't it don't. There's the price take it or leave it. Sooner or later someone will take it. You might do better if you took it to a second hand shop and let them get a cut out of it, especially if it's in your way. Time, room, and peace of mind are also worth something.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

My 2 cents worth is this. There is one thing that I have that once it is spent, I can never get it back. That is my time. Anything else, I can always find more of, but time spent is gone forever. Time should never be spent, but invested. That said, I place a very high priority on my time as well as I have a very high respect for the time of others. I have little to zero tolerance for people that do not give me the same respect. In my work, I am very busy, and I work with lots of people that are very busy also. If I am running behind or get off schedule somehow, I had better make a phone call or send an email or make some sort of attempt to show courtesy to the other people. Otherwise, they will not be my customer anymore. I have also had appointments scheduled with people that would not give me the same courtesy. I don't have to do business with people like that, and I often do not. One time, I epxressed my frustration about this with a customer thinking all along that he would probably get angry (I was so frustrated that I really didn't care if he got angry). His reaction was completely different. He had not thought about it like that and he apologized. He explained how he had gotten wrapped up in his own circumstances and simply was not thinking about anything else. After all was said and done, he not only did business with me, but he has been one of my most respected and loyal customers for many years now. Sometimes, in order to be treated with respect, you have to risk confrontation. For you Helluvawreck, I say "Good for you." Well done! You may have not sold the RAS, but you did gain respect. That guy assumed that his time was more valuable than yours and it all costs the same. It is all priceless.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

You handled it far better than I would have. I would have told the guy to f*ck off. He wasted your saturday afternoon and has the audacity to say "you want to sell this thing or not".


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I deal with people like that all the time. I work as an apartment superintendant. I get a commision only if the apartment is rented out. The phone will ring (always after supper) people will make an appointment to view. I go to apartments and wait,wait,wait. After 1 hour I go home. RUDE. The second peeve is the owners have a NO PET policy. People will spends hours and hours telling me why I can't refuse pets. I spend Seconds telling them I don't have to rent to THEM !
An appointment means a set time !
A contract means a length of time !
A handshake means a DEAL !
This all seems simlpe to understand !
Life !!!!!! I would enjoy it so much if it weren't for "PEOPLE"


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Lack of common sense and being rude happens way more these days, or I am just getting older and cranky (er).

But as you said Bob, we don't have time to waste, and I think the older I get, the more I value my "appointments" and schedule.

Sorry to hear you got the "run-around".

To add my two bits worth, I once called on an ad in our local BARGAIN FINDER weekly paper regarding a General table saw. Advertised as almost new, hardly used. I asked a few questions, and the location of the saw. Found out it was way over on the north end of the city, so I offered him $50.00 to bring it over so I could see it, and if it was in the condition of what he said it was, I would pay the quoted price for his effort. If it wasn't, he would get $50 for the trip.

He agreed, showed up with the saw on a small trailer a few hours later, paid him cash plus the $50.00 as it looked to be only used once. The Beismeyer fence wasn't even installed, still in the packaging, as was the legs for the extended table, etc. plus it included a mobile base which he didn't mention, and the price was far below market value.

I wouldn't have the saw if he would have decided not to bring it 20 miles to my place…


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Basically people suck. Glad you gave him hell..


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

We are currently in thew throws of renovating the house. We are replacing all the appliances. I just replaced them 3 years ago, but my wife wants stainless. Whatever.

The electrician asks if I'm selling the washer and dryer. I say yes. We agree on a price and I say, "Just take it off the bill at the end." He charges me three hours to bore holes in concrete, and then three more hours to bore them the size he was supposed to. Take that three hours off the bill to pay for the washer and dryer.

I put the stove on Kijiji. I get a call, make arrangements for viewing. No show. She calls back three days later. Makes another arrangement. No show. She calls back that night. One more arrangement. She shows up. She offers me 50% of my asking price of which I refuse. She says, "You obviously don't want to sell it." I said, "I guess not." So she says, "Fine, I'll give you what you're asking." I replied, "I said I didn't want to sell it." She left. I gave it to a friend.

I decide to just give the dishwasher away. I get a call from the person I gave it to. "The cap for the anti spot stuff is missing." I say, "Ok." She says, "It's going to cost me $12!" I hang up the phone.

I used to just give things away until the time I gave away my first stove in this house. They came back to me looking for $250 to replace the timer. I asked why I should replace the timer on a stove I gave to you with the information that the timer didn't work. They replied that they thought I meant just the clock.

I'm not difficult to get along with. I'm just experienced.

Cheers!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Mot- funny tales - or not so funny? Again I say- people suck… especially those gen X/ me generation types. Next time, just put the thing out with the trash or on the curb.. and guess what some nice person will come and STEAL it from you and they won't be calling to complain about repair bills.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I hear you Mot.
It seems to me that the people we're now dealing with have that "in-store mentality" where they truly believe they can go shopping at all hours of the day and night at their discretion, get the best deal on the planet, full return privileges and a great big smile.
We have a nation of critics now that quite simply replaced the thinkers and doers in hard workers of the past.
Trying to sell something second hand is extremely difficult because the consumer that discounted merchandise appeals to as a limited sense of values.
For the most part, like you, I just give it away or throw it away.
For some reason I thought a brand-new saw with a few hours on it might have some use to some family just starting out.
It looks like we can't compete with that credit card that lets them buy a brand- new Saw Stop for as little as 50 bucks a month.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Guess I have been lucky. I have bought a few things from CL. I found everyone to be quite responsible. I look there first to see what is out there, save a buck and maybe help some poor guy out who has lost his job.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have had similar experience with craigslist, more than a few times.The last one was 2 days ago.
I deal with e-mail replies first come, first served. They get one bite at the apple.If they don't show up when they say, I go to the next.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Bob #2, Maybe he was on Jamaica time.

The older I get, the less I like people. I'd be fine moving out to the woods with a BIG fence to keep the people out. Unfortunately, family seems to be the same sometimes.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I think that part of my problem may lie in the fact that I was brought up in a military home and subsequently ended up serving in the Canadian Army.
To me 8:00 Am has always meant 0755 hrs. <g>


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Bob, I wasn't looking for one, but maybe it will fit in my garage… I will email you.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Totally agree with you Bob - The world is loosing its common courtesy - people seem to have less and less thought for there own actions on other people - "I'm all right Jack - screw you"


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It always amazes me how self-centered some people can be…I'm glad you let me know how you felt about him not showing up.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Tony*, I posted this here to give our members a bit of a heads up if thaey have not tried using the internet to sell tools. It's an unfortunate consequence of modern life that the individual selling something is placed in such and unfortunate position time wise.

I think from now on my ads will read: *"xxx $200.00 , or $150.00 if purchased for cash and picked up before 9:00 Am Saturdays only."*
p.s. Add $25.00 if you are going to be late in either case.<g>

*Knotscott*, I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I have a celll phone as well as almost everyone else. My schedule usually only lets me deal with people on Saturday, and I am also usually in and out most of the day. If someone wants to see something I am selling, I tell them to call when they get close to make sure I will be home. I do the same if I am going to look at something. I call when I am headed that way. If I show up and no one is there and they won't answer their cell phone, I have no qualms about telling what I think of them.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

He could have been more polite, but impolite people are nothing new. Next time:

1. get his cell phone number when he makes an appointment. If he's late you can check on the situation.
2. be aware if you have limitations outside of the visiting time agreed to (dinner in your case) and advise the buyer in advance
3. how important is it to sell the saw? 1 in 300+ views tells me there is not a strong market for what you are selling, sometimes we have to suck in up and be very very flexible.
4. finally imagine all your patience resulting in you at home with $100 in your jeans, him at home trying to figure out how he is going to rip plywood with his new purchase…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*PBcat:* Interesting comments. I suppose a combination of those ideas may work some of the time.

Of course a good dose of civility might be in order right now in our society.

To make a long rant even longer I can give you the conclusion for this one.
By rearranging my shop layout a bit I was able to fit the RAS in and ended up with enough space for my 24" Delta jigsaw that was languishing in the garage.
I am changing my adverts in future to read "Viewing between 8:00 and 12:00 am Saturdays by appointment only" 
If it doesn't work then there is always the landfill.

From misc pics


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll get back to you in an hour…can you wait here in the mean time?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

"I'll get back to you in an hour…can you wait here in the mean time?" 
Of course I can but I'm going to go out for about an hour. If you still feel like dropping by phone me agian.
<g>


----------

